# worming question



## salvationfarms (Oct 8, 2012)

is agri-mectin pour on for cattle safe for goats? if so what about bred does ?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My personal choice is not to buy pour ons for giving internally. I'm really not sure about the safety of it on pregnant females but you can buy normectin which is the same as injectible ivomec. That is safe for pregnant females.


----------



## salvationfarms (Oct 8, 2012)

Do I administer noremectin orally


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

yes, you administer normectin orally for internal parasites and you can give it as a shot for mites and lice. 
the dosage that most people are using is 1 cc per 30 lbs orally. I believe the cattle dosage is 1 cc per 110lbs. 
we did 1 cc per 50 lbs injected for mites.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

If you are giving the pour on as a pour on for flies, mites, lice then that is okay. any pour on that is ivermectin based for cattle will work for goats as well. Just follow the instructions for cattle as a pour-on. 

We like Eprinex pour on because it has no withdrawal and is good for lice and mites and bitting flies. 
Cyclence pour on is great for lice.


----------

